# Need TV 55+ in



## Innara (Oct 15, 2014)

*1. Budget? *

1.5L - can only extend if there is a huge benefit in doing so
*
2. Display type and size? *

55-60 inch full HD TV with excellent viewing angles 

*3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? *

Movies, TV shows and console gaming

*4. Ports Required? *

USB (one that can play .mp4 would be great if such a thing exists), 3+ HDMI minimum

*5. Preferred choice of brand?*

If I own playstation, does owning a Sony TV have a lot of advantages? If not, any brand with good quality and excellent service.

*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*

No

*7. Any other info that you want to share.*

Is there any good reason currently to go 4k/ultra hd and pay a higher price? There's very little content and the TV will be replaced in 3-4 years.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 15, 2014)

Go for Sony Bravia KDL-55W950B.


----------



## Innara (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks any other options?


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

look no further Sony Bravia KDL-55W950B is true VFM.


----------



## Innara (Oct 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> look no further Sony Bravia KDL-55W950B is true VFM.



Sorry I'm not aware of TV tech, but what is VFM? also will this TV play .mp4 files from the usb?


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

Innara said:


> Sorry I'm not aware of TV tech, but what is VFM? also will this TV play .mp4 files from the usb?



VFM = "Value For Money"
Yes


----------



## Innara (Oct 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> VFM = "Value For Money"
> Yes


K thanks


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah +1 ^^

Sony has best picture quality!
Also it has all options of Wifi to streaming and playing tonnes of format!


----------



## Innara (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll probably be buying soon. It is right now available on Snapdeal for 1.46L which seems to be cheaper than the physical store price (they're giving smart watch 'free' but hiking up the price ). So what I wanna know is is it safe to buy from snapdeal cos I've been hearing that companies are not providing warranty for electronics bought on their site. How true is this?


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2014)

Innara said:


> I'll probably be buying soon. It is right now available on Snapdeal for 1.46L which seems to be cheaper than the physical store price (they're giving smart watch 'free' but hiking up the price ). So what I wanna know is is it safe to buy from snapdeal cos I've been hearing that companies are not providing warranty for electronics bought on their site. How true is this?


Avoid snap deal for such a high price product, even though snapdeal is good for some users. Visit multiple offline showroom for best price play some gamble with the price from each store.

Sony giving Smart watches for free on almost everything so you calculate the price


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2014)

No,Get it locally.Ask them you don't need smart watch and bargain.1.5L is huge sum so don't take any risk.


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2014)

^ right, but some don't discount the price if you don't want a freebie. BTW yes he is a super premium customer  so he can bargain much


----------



## Innara (Oct 18, 2014)

K thanks guys I'll buy locally only.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2014)

Get a Epson ( EHTW 8200/6200) or Panasonic ( PT AE 7000) full HD 3D projector. Life will be different trust me.


----------

